# Need Sprinkler layout advice



## rickta24 (May 10, 2018)

I have a 15'x27' section of front yard that was formerly gravel rock into grass. The good news is that some irrigation already exists. However, it is a bit of a mess. I'm planning to run poly from where bubbler heads previously existed. The main thing I am wondering is if I can get adequate coverage with 8 sprinklers around the perimeter, as poorly depicted below. Planning to use R-VAN18 rotary nozzles.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

You want head to head coverage. Using the r van18, you would only need 6 heads as they throw 13-18 ft. Put one in each corner and then one in the middle on each side. You will get your full head to head spacing. Set them to throw in a 15' radius.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think it will be best to have the 4 corners at 14ft each (90 degrees) and 2 midway at 180 degrees also at 14. It will overspray the corners by 6inches but life is a compromise. You could do this with the rainbirds or Hunter. On Hunter I would use the mp1000.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> I think it will be best to have the 4 corners at 14ft each (90 degrees) and 2 midway at 180 degrees also at 14. It will overspray the corners by 6inches but life is a compromise. You could do this with the rainbirds or Hunter. On Hunter I would use the mp1000.


+1


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For clarity:

The reason I suggest 14ft is that the heads should not be placed at the edge of the concrete sidewalk. They should be 4-6in from the edge. Yes, water still gets back there from the other head and from misting. It prevents from too much spraying into the concrete (waste of water) and also allows for edging.

This is all explained in irrigation tutorials website.


----------

